# SV Crystal Rock or Z Vintage or Z Royale?



## vrecaro (May 10, 2010)

:newbie:
PRICE aside, EASE-OF-USE aside, and DURABILITY aside, which ONE wax would you buy to be used exclusively on two non-metalic BLACK cars and one non-metallic RED car to gain the edge in LOOKS? 
All three cars are garage queens and have been optimally paint-corrected. Feedback and opinions, as well as RANKING, from those who have actually used at least TWO of these products, on any colored cars for that matter, are requested.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

with the greatest respect, you may struggle to find people that have used all three waxes on a solid black car. :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Whatever answers you get here, i hope you enjoy your purchase! It is my destiny to own a tub of crystal rock, dalton aside, when you look at its content and its rivals, it becomes a real value for money wax. Good luck pal, i am envious of your 'predicament'


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I can only comment on Crystal Rock, as with all Swissvax waxes, very very very easy to apply and buff off. Cannot make comment on the other waxes sorry.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd suggest that you'd struggle to see any differences between the 3 waxes!

Whether that be a panel by panel test or spread across your 3 vehicles.

Both brands are lovely to use, possibly the Swissvax being slightly easier to buff off but I definately wouldn't consider that a deciding factor when making your choice.

Enjoy! whichever you go for


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Having used all three, and on a solid black van I can say which I would choose, but I'll be labelled as being biased so will keep my opinion to myself


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> Having used all three, and on a solid black van I can say which I would choose, but I'll be labelled as being biased so will keep my opinion to myself


"Saying nothing sometimes says the most..."


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

I have Vintage & Royale & have used MANY other waxes from the Swissvax range, but not CR.

Of the Vintage & Royale, I find the Vintage the easiest to use, whilst Royale's an awesome product I've found it harder to work with.

Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## feslope (Aug 16, 2009)

nortonski said:


> I have Vintage & Royale & have used MANY other waxes from the Swissvax range, but not CR.
> 
> Of the Vintage & Royale, I find the Vintage the easiest to use, whilst Royale's an awesome product I've found it harder to work with.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth


+1 I also have Vintage and Royale and share Nortonski's assessment. You will be hard pressed to see a visible difference in the end result among the three. Zymol's refills for life tipped the scales for me. For a high end Nuba Vintage is a great deal. I have not used any of the Swissvax products.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Why not get both Vintage and Crystal Rock to see what you like better for yourself. I'm sure both are very nice (I only used Vintage), and if you are looking at waxes in this price range, I'm sure you can afford both of them...BTW, you do get free lifetime refills on Vintage, but I'm sure CR is far easier in terms of application, just like any other SV wax...I have SV Zuffenhausen, Insignis, and a sample of Vintage and Royal...Insignis is the easiest to apply/remove.


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

I have all the 3 and like vintage best, due to the best beading and it holds up very well. Royale has a better durability but it is very similiar to vintage.

CR is a great wax but i found it lasts not very well


----------



## vrecaro (May 10, 2010)

supercharged said:


> Why not get both Vintage and Crystal Rock to see what you like better for yourself. I'm sure both are very nice (I only used Vintage), and if you are looking at waxes in this price range, I'm sure you can afford both of them...BTW, you do get free lifetime refills on Vintage, but I'm sure CR is far easier in terms of application, just like any other SV wax...I have SV Zuffenhausen, Insignis, and a sample of Vintage and Royal...Insignis is the easiest to apply/remove.


If I can eliminate Royale as a contender, then yes, I can probably justify getting both Vintage and Crystal Rock


----------



## vrecaro (May 10, 2010)

Found what I'm looking for... Car Wax World Championship 2009 :thumb::thumb:

http://www.cwwc2009.com/index.html

...though the English version needs updating, and the tests seems to still be on going.

Too bad only Vintage vs. Crystal rock... no Royale in the mix


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Vintage for me.

And I own all 3.

Robbie


----------



## feslope (Aug 16, 2009)

vrecaro said:


> Found what I'm looking for... Car Wax World Championship 2009 :thumb::thumb:
> 
> http://www.cwwc2009.com/index.html
> 
> Too bad only Vintage vs. Crystal rock... no Royale in the mix


Royale does not belong in this mix it is in a league of its own. If you want the bragging rights buy Royale. From an overall standpoint Vintage stands out.


----------



## DiamondD (Feb 26, 2010)

What i like is how many say they have used all 3 or claim to have all 3 waxes but always have different opinions since there is not much difference besides the nuba content and cost.

I have vintage an royale i don't have cr i have used it but don't own it and unlike some can prove what i have. 

I will say that vintage and royale are not much difference when it comes to ease of use they both go on and come off the same easy on easy off. as for cr it goes on easy and comes off easy.

Now for durability / lasting royale does last longer than vintage this maybe due to the higher nuba content. cr falls in between vintage and royale as far as durability is concerned.

Why i do not own cr cause it does not justify the cost as for vintage and royale i get free refills for life you do the math.

If you ask what i would buy if i did not own already for the price vintage if price is no issue royale if price and refills is no issue royale not saying cr is not good it is just not justified.

Again this is my opinion hope it helps.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

DiamondD said:


> What i like is how many say they have used all 3 or claim to have all 3 waxes but always have different opinions since there is not much difference besides the nuba content and cost.
> 
> I have vintage an royale i don't have cr i have used it but don't own it and unlike some can prove what i have.
> 
> ...


I can prove what I have  & I would disagree in terms of Royale being just as easy as Vintage in use...

I have found it to be harder to work with i comparison to Vintage as have a number of other owners of this wax.

Perhaps I apply too thickly, not sure, but it's certainly harder than the Vintage.

Best value for money has got to be Vintage due to the refills!


----------



## feslope (Aug 16, 2009)

nortonski said:


> I can prove what I have  & I would disagree in terms of Royale being just as easy as Vintage in use...
> 
> I have found it to be harder to work with i comparison to Vintage as have a number of other owners of this wax.
> 
> Best value for money has got to be Vintage due to the refills!


+1 again and anything thicker than a very thin coat of Vintage can take some effort to remove.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

If you go back to the OPs question, he points out he's only interested in looks. Now I don't own any of these waxes but I'm 100% positive that if I lined up three cars with each wax on, no one would be able to tell the difference. 
So, Vrecaro, why don't you just buy the most expensive one and be done with it?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

spitfire said:


> If you go back to the OPs question, he points out he's only interested in looks. Now I don't own any of these waxes but *I'm 100% positive that if I lined up three cars with each wax on, no one would be able to tell the difference. *
> So, Vrecaro, why don't you just buy the most expensive one and be done with it?


I'm similarly positive  Although I have not used Crystal Rock out of these three, only the other two - Royale on my own car, felt very special applying it, but not convinced it looked any better than any other wax I have tried to be honest, nor did it last any better than say 476S, #16 or even its much lower priced sibling, Glasur.

But, I'm sure there's more to expensive waxes than simple on paper performance which is well beyond my comprehension  ... I'm going to head back to my polisher now


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

^ Nicely put Dave, as always....


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I've been fortunate enough to use Vintage and Royal and preferred the former. Whilst they are very fine waxes, and the experience of using them is second to none IMHO, I've just bought some Collinite 476S to have a play with! :lol:

Deduce from that what you will! 

Alan W


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i have vintage and i prefer megs 16.

not joking either.


----------



## vrecaro (May 10, 2010)

I'd like to thank everyone who had given me their input on this subject matter. I also would like to thank those who had given me their thoughts via PM, unfortunately being the newbie in this forum I can't reply to PMs till I've reached a certain number of posts. 

As a result of the recommendations received, both on this forum and another, I've decided to forego Royale, and get both Vintage and Crystal Rock.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> i have vintage and i prefer megs 16.
> 
> not joking either.


seriously ?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

evotuning said:


> seriously ?


yea seriously


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Just because Vintage is silly expensive and price can't justify results,or just Megs 16 simply performs better ?


----------

